# متوفر الان أخصائية مساج و حمام مغربي



## khabr.ma (13 مارس 2012)

متوفر الان 
أخصائية مساج و حمام مغربي 
لها تجربة كبيرة في أرقى صالونات المساج بالمغرب
العرض للجادين و الجادات فقط 
[email protected]


----------



## tjarksa (13 مارس 2012)

*رد: متوفر الان أخصائية مساج و حمام مغربي*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

